# Current childminding costs



## Jeffpa (20 Jan 2014)

Hi 
I'm just wondering what the going rate in Dublin for a childminder is for a 6 month old baby from about 9-6 I have been getting vary varied rates and obviously the right person is the most important thing but I do need to take cost into some consideration. It's a difficult decision.  Also wondering if its a daily rate do you pay for holidays Etc like you would in a crèche.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## argentina (20 Jan 2014)

I believe its between €30 - €50, this would depend on the hours - but as you said it is for a 9 hour day, location (Dublin & other cities would tend to be dearer) would also depend on how many other children are being cared for (including the CM own), does the childminder provide food, what kind of setup does the CM have - i.e. a good, well equipped play area, a buggy for going out etc.  As regards pay, check is the childminder flexible and willing to try and coordinate Holidays with you.  IF the CM is above board, paying PRSI, USC, tax etc I think it is only fair to pay for Bank Holidays, Christmas etc. 
Do your Homework, there are some great childminders around but the sector is largely unregulated.


----------



## Sandals (21 Jan 2014)

Its normally €5 per hour in childminders own home, this rate wouldnt decrease if childminders has other kids/her own, in fact I see it as an advantage as social interaction to a point, as too many kids to hard to handle. Its three childminded children before a childminder needs to register with HSE. The issue of holidays/bank holidays etc is an issue for each childminder to discuss and most Id imagine are open to discussion on it. 

€8-12 per hour in your home, depending on childminder. Here your an employer and must declare income paid. In this case holidays, bank hols etc must be paid. 

Have you checked schooldays.ie and rollercoaster.ie for further information. 

Yes, its an unregulated sector but if you want a registered childminder, the list are available from your county childcare committee.  However a loving responsible mother has their own worth.


----------



## hfp (28 Jan 2014)

My mum was a childminder many years ago.  Not sure what hourly rate she charged, but she received half pay during school holidays.


----------



## Sandals (29 Jan 2014)

hfp said:


> she received half pay during school holidays.



This is long gone as there are more childminder in many areas than families looking for childminder. Many families are now resorting to family members and then have a part-time childminder to reduce costs. 

Alot of families hardly pay for a bank holiday never mind holidays. I suppose it depends on how qualified/registered/experienced the childminder is or indeed if family have long or unsocial hours their choice will be limited. 

Schooldays.ie have many a discussion on what to pay or charge.


----------

